# Temp Agency rant



## TwinkletOes26 (Jun 22, 2009)

Ok heres my office temps story. Anywho here goes: I went in to office temps to take the job competency test. I did well on the reading and office word part ..the math part not so much. That is why i was a psych major and not a math major. Anyways when i got done i went in to talk with a woman i will call her "book sense" youll see why in a sec.

Anyways im talking to her and shes asking me questions like whats my maximum and minimum im willing to make,what kind of jobs do i want,and about job experience. Well towards the end of the conversation she started to look at my resume and seeing i have no relevent job experience proceeds to tell me that I may start off doing entry level work(fine by me i expected that besides i just want something to pay for grad school). She then proceeds to reprimand me for not working while in school fulltime. She stated that "booksense" and "worksense" are different because "booksense" is useless in a work setting. Then proceeds to reprimand me for not knowing how to use excel. I informed her that since my major was psychology we didnt do any work with excel but i did work with java,adobe,microsoft word/works,and power point. I also know how to make copies,print,deal with shipping and making appts. She said that still wasnt marketable to employers bc i have no experience.

She then said she had a college grad who was an accounting major and no one would touch them bc they were fresh out of college. She said work should follow your college. Ok has she ever tried to work while going to college fulltime not part time but FULL. Um its hard as hell i did it my first semester and my grades were hella bad. My ex who had to work through college didnt ever do full time he was always part time. Besides i didnt have to work my way through college frickin sue me. A lot of my classmates didnt either. The whole time she was saying this she kept talking about how she use to go to college and that it wasnt anything special. She didnt finish bc college didnt prepare you for work blah blah blah. Wow what is her problem. No one told her to quit college not my problem dern.

Anywho when i was leaving she then had the gall to say " dont look so down youre young" FICKIN Witch.

THEN last week she got me an interview. I went but the office was in a BAD area of town like homeless people and all.The building was in a dark seedy looking place. I wouldnt have cared BUT the women interviewing me said there would be days i would be by myself in the office. That didnt sit well with me esp at only 7.00 and hour. Which was fine bc the lady picked another canidate anyways. Anywho my mom's friends,my friends,my PASTOR said that the place i went was dangerous and thats where most of the crime in the city happens and they wouldnt want their daughter there alone.

When i called to talk to booksense about it she acted like she understood but i called later and asked did she have any current positions she said "i went downtown to where i sent you it wasnt THAT bad" I didnt see any homeless people" WITCH PLEASE!if it wasnt so bad to her she can work there..better yet send HER DAUGHTER there..Am i so wrong to worry about my safety? I didnt care so much about the 7.50 per hour but i am not gonna place myself in danger for a damn job. Id rather be jobless and safe than have a job and hurt.

DISCLAIMER : i copied and pasted this from an email i sent my bff so if i missed a few curse words im sorry i tried to edit and catch everyone. if i missed one plz tell me and i will edit on the spot




.I have since learned excel from an online program


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 22, 2009)

Well in this case I guess you have to take the job wherever they send you. If you dont take it then someone else will. Im not a fan of temping, Ive done it before and I rather not do it again. its still a good way to work in many places and learn different skills.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm not sure how it works in your town, but I'm sure there's other temp agencies around that would better suit you. Least that way, you would have more interviewing opportunities. I know finding a job can be frustrating, especially when employers see that you have very little work experience while in college. While I was in HS, I couldn't really maintain a part time job much since it was hard to juggle with school work and actual work. I did go scouting around and work at Fortune 500 companies during the summer. At least that way it'll look good on your resume.

It took me about 7 yrs to graduate in college with a BA. lol, mainly because I slacked off for a yr...and then I ended up taking retail jobs here and there that sort of conflicted with my classes. Eventually I had to go to school part time instead of full time. Even though I lived with my parents, I felt more independent when I have my own money to spend w/o having to ask them to help me out in certain situations.

Anyway, I think it's ridiculous the lady had to have reprimanded you because you were lacking certain computer skills. Not everyone knows every Microsoft program known to man. I always feel like if someone had nothing nice to say, then they shouldn't say anything at all. I would've walked out and taken my resume elsewhere...lol. In all seriousness, had you really NEEDED the job, you might have to suck it up and work there (even if they paid $7 an hr) I remember working at a movie theaters once, and sometimes I wouldn't get out til 2-3am in the morning. Around where I live, it's not that safe during that late at night...but I always had a coworker who would walk me home or at least ride the subway with me. If you're not that desperate for the money, I say good luck finding a job elsewhere. There's more opportunities out there for you! Good luck


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Jun 22, 2009)

I seriously didnt care about it only being 7.50 ( i figured it would be at least enough to buy another interview suit and new shoes) and the bad area wouldnt have bothered me until the employer said id be in the office sometimes all day alone



...i was uncomfortable...

I suppose i am kinda lucky i am not like others who are about to lose their houses as of now i live at home so i am grateful i have a choice.The thing that made me mad that she was talking about how she drove through there and it wasnt THAT bad. Also she had a chip on her shoulder about college it seems LOL.

Anywho i have signed up with other temp agencies as well....so i will not be back with robert half.

I will be calling express pros tomorrow



whoop whoop and ranstand so hopefully somethig will turn up soon


----------



## Lucy (Jun 22, 2009)

uughh what a cow. i'm glad you've gone with another agency, that woman sounds annoying.


----------



## dixiewolf (Jun 22, 2009)

I worked for a temp agency right out of college (no work experience) and they didnt act like that. One thing I did before taking the temp agency test was practice the things they test you for (I bought a book on Microsoft office). The temp agency was fine, but the job they sent me on was awful. I was alone in an office all day with no idea what to do. People would come in and get mad at me b/c their cable was cut off (it was a cable company). I went home and cried, lol. It all depends on what job you get, I have known people who had great experiences. Good luck.


----------

